# Haikus Anyone?



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Not exactly betta art, but you could write one about bettas if you wanted to! 

I want to learn how to write haikus, I think it would be a wonderful way to relieve stress and vent some emotions. Then I got a great idea- what if this forum had a thread where everyone could write and share their haikus together? I love poetry and I would enjoy reading everyone else's poems as well! :-D

I found this awesome link that has all different types of haiku writing techniques, so I'll post it here so that anyone else is interested in writing haikus can learn along with me!  http://www.ahapoetry.com/haiartjr.htm

Umm, my first haiku, any and all suggestions are welcome! 

snowflakes fall
the wind blows cold
a bitter taste


Now let me see some of your haikus! :-D


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

A Betta dances
It's fins glowing with color
Bubbles in a nest


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Dying in a cup
New home is now five gallons
At last - Salvation


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

those oh-so-bright eyes
captured my fluttering heart
red fins a blazing


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

AWWW! I love your all's betta haikus!! I need a to write a betta haiku now! XD


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Hidden in the back.
Waiting for the right person.
The last betta left.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

bwhahah i LOVE this thread. <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My room
Ablaze with brilliant colors
Bettas swimming in their tanks.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Young life is fading.
Dying slowly in a cup,
He takes his last breath.


----------



## hailukah (Nov 13, 2010)

room temp sixty-five
excited I swim around
fish tank has heater


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

what is this...sorry i dont understand it:/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

haikus are a type of japanese (i think) poetry, they're really simple, and don't need to rhyme. They're typically used almost like an ode to nature, and typically they have something in them that incroperates the season.

here is how it works:

First: five syllables
Second: seven syllables
third: five syllables

(if you look at that, my example is a haiku)

or this

Like a shooting star
A gold leaf falls to the ground
And goes unnoticed​


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

JKfish said:


> haikus are a type of japanese (i think) poetry, they're really simple, and don't need to rhyme. They're typically used almost like an ode to nature, and typically they have something in them that incroperates the season.
> 
> here is how it works:
> 
> ...


Ohh it looks fun. Sorry to intrude.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

^-^ no worries


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I did mine wrong! lol I did 2 7 7.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Haikus, yay!! 


So many stories
Life must have much more to see
I cannot sit still


----------



## dillbetta (Jan 12, 2011)

am I a betta
I am betta karma 
reincarnation


----------



## Airplane (Jan 6, 2011)

hailukah said:


> room temp sixty-five
> excited I swim around
> fish tank has heater


I actually lol'd.

This made my day!


----------



## Tsuhei (Nov 26, 2010)

Story Haiku...

Fighting to the death
Cruel feeders call this a "sport"
Soon enough I win

Placed back in a cup
Why did it have to be me?
Did he have to die?

I watch the feeders
Their faces with twisted grins
Exchanging money

Does life have a price?
Is that what my life is worth?
To make a quick buck?

I truly hate it
My life no more than a game
I hope the end comes

For now, I still live
Torn fins, heart racing, I thrive
I wait patiently

I need a savior
From the claws of cruel man
I wait patiently

They approach again
Scoop - Splash! A new opponent.
Let the round begin


----------

